# Quicktime error



## Wreck (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been dealing with this annoying error since Apple did their last Quicktime & iTunes update around the end of November.

Whenever I access any file requiring the use of Quicktime I get a popup saying.

_*Some of your Quicktime software is out of date. You can fix this problem by updating to the latest version.*_

Then it give's me the options of *CANCEL* or *DO IT NOW*.

Canceling get's me around the problem and onward I continue using Quicktime, in my case with my iTunes software.

Do it now, does any ( if available ) updates or does nothing and opens Quicktime up.

I've done complete uninstalls of iTunes and Quicktime, reinstalled Quicktime first and still the problem exists. I'm at a loss on this one, and from searching Apple's support forums and there has been many others that had this same problem and nobody ever answered with a solution/fix for it that I've found.

Thanks


----------

